# Codeblocks not working properly



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Feb 18, 2013)

This is a long back thread. i am having Windows 7 ultimate 64bit OS . yesterday i download the latest version of codeblocks (codeblocks-12.11mingw-setup.exe) from Download binary when i compile a program related to graphics.h and also iostream.h headerfiles i am unable to execute it. It shows that no iostream.h files in the directory. then i posted in codeblocks forum but  they are telling that buy a new version of C BOOKs and learn . What shall i do now..please tell me how to get out of this trouble.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2013)

There's a version that does the compiler installation automatically, its about 80 MB setup. Try using it.

There's a version that does the compiler installation automatically, its about 80 MB setup. Try using it.


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Feb 21, 2013)

Please post the link....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

Actually as per new rules you don't have to write "iostream.h" you just have to write "iostream". Most of the header file format have changed like math.h has became cmath. Use this practice and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Feb 23, 2013)

thank you gamer its working ... what is modified header file for graphics.h


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't thing graphic.h will be available. IF in case it is, then it will have the name graphics.h


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

Ashokkumar01cbe said:


> thank you gamer its working ... what is modified header file for graphics.h



I think its cgraphics.
Mainly most have c in their prefix and rest is same as before.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 1, 2013)

there is no graphics.h in the standard C/C++ compiler like mingw. The original graphics.h was a part of TURBO compiler. However there is a ported version for graphics.h available which can be used with mingw. Using the WinBGIm Graphics Library with Dev-C++

The above link has steps for Dev C++, but Works with codeblocks as well.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a similar problem accessing some header files. What is name of following in the Codeblocks :
1. string.h
2. stdio.h
3. stdlib.h
I'm sorry for posting my query in this thread but I need to know it fast. I've my exam tomorrow.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 1, 2013)

the_conqueror said:


> I have a similar problem accessing some header files. What is name of following in the Codeblocks :
> 1. string.h
> 2. stdio.h
> 3. stdlib.h
> I'm sorry for posting my query in this thread but I need to know it fast. I've my exam tomorrow.



in C++, a C header like *xyz.h* is included as *cxyz*.


----------

